# Divine Sovereignty & Human Freedom



## Civbert (May 26, 2006)

I was doing a search for "epistemic paradox" when I came across this article on the blog http://blog.solagratia.org/ . Divine Sovereignty &amp;amp; Human Freedom by C. Ryan Jenkins. Since these are issues of direct reference to Calvinism, I thought this is the place to discuss it.

Just a clip to get started:



> Throughout history Christians have debated the questions surrounding God´s sovereignty and human freedom and especially how these concepts relate to one another. As David Basinger has succinctly pointed out, Christians have normally wished to affirm both of the following tenets:
> 
> T1. Humans are free with respect to certain actions and, therefore, responsible for them.
> 
> ...



Please read the comments at the end of the article from James McAnany.



> _James McAnany wrote_
> 
> Sorry for the timing on this,
> 
> ...


----------

